# This gets old, fast...



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

I have basically been trapped in my house for the past week... I left work early last Friday (now being Thursday) and didn't make it in Saturday... Sunday I made it in for awhile but the colon cramps were killing me... Monday I missed all classes, I made it to campus and that urge, like you have to go to the bathroom times 10 kicked in, came home... Tuesday sat inside all day... Wednesday made 1 class and had to leave... Now it's Thursday... I called into work, they are understand at least, but I cannot leave the house.Its not even D... I just have to pass abnormally every hour, or two times an hour.. Its small, misshaped... I'm worried as I have never been this bad before... I get the colonoscopy next week and cannot wait... I want to find an answer to this... ####!%###$####%#$ /end rant


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi jim. sorry you are going through a rough time. hope you find the answer you want. and if you ever want to open up your rant again, you just go ahead







take care xXx


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

any diet, lifestyle changes? meds anything new since you started having it bad again? *winks at lynsey*


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

lol hi kate!







xXx


----------



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

Im not allowed any meds before the colonoscopy :


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

no meds, blimey, that must be horrible. how has your day been today? how long have you got to wait for your colonoscopy? xXx


----------



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

Doc got me in 1 week after his GI visit... fastest he could, took me a month to get into a GI... Nonstop going today, its not Diarrhea and its not normal stool.. Either little flaky things, little ones, or mush...


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

oh dear, are you having any other symptoms? hope not too bad if you are because what you are experiencing already is bad enough ay! xXx


----------



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

random cramping, getting sore from going


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

thats not nice, esp having no medication, have you found any other ways of relaxing?i know everyone says this but if i feel bad, a hot bath always helps, or a hot water bottle, yum! grab my hot water bottle, snuggle up in bed, thats heaven! well you know, it helps! its good that your work understand at least







xXx


----------



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

i just kind of watch movies or something to keep my mind off of it.. When I stop interacting with something or have time to think I get depressed or think about it and it seems to hurt more. We all know how our minds effect our stomach... Something is wrong though. Like right now, I _had_ to go, and what came out was pitiful... I want relief!!!


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

you managed to get some sleep last night? actually guess itll still be night where you are!







hope you have a good day today, well better then the past few. take care xXx


----------



## 18797 (Aug 24, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by dray0n:i just kind of watch movies or something to keep my mind off of it.. When I stop interacting with something or have time to think I get depressed or think about it and it seems to hurt more. We all know how our minds effect our stomach... Something is wrong though. Like right now, I _had_ to go, and what came out was pitiful... I want relief!!!


i get this i think, just a total sense of urgency, but then you go to deficate and there is almost nothing there, sometimes small pellets, sometimes just a liquidy small mucus. its exactly whats been happening to me this week, and sounds like i've had about as much time off work as you lol. its very hard to deal with, it hasnt happened for ages, but its what prompted me to see the gp in the first place. i can usually control it, but this week its been really bad.try just going to the bathroom and passing wind, i find alot of the time that helps, straining to go to the bathroom sometimes just seems to aggravate it more.its been about 4 or 5 days this time, usually it only lasts a few days, hoping it buggers off before work on monday!!!hope your feeling better, good luck with the colonoscopy.


----------



## 19863 (Aug 13, 2005)

Another day, same old ****







I noticed a lot of seeds in my stool today... I just get random pains down there. I feel like I am absolutely going crazy. I get to school (hour drive) and have to go, and get back in the car and head home. Im scared to leave the confines of my home, for fear that I'll have to go. This almost effects the brain more than your bowels... Im thinking 'What if he doesnt find anything...' 'What if it IS just IBS, am I losing my mind?' 'Is the doctor going to think I am faking this whole thing? My boss? My teachers?' It just consumes my whole day.


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

sorry to hear that you had another bad day jim. the diagnosis of IBS is such a strange one, and sometimes i can go through days of having pretty much no symptoms, and others with all of them! i guess everyone goes through that. i know what you mean about people thinking about faking it, sometimes i think my mates think i am faking it, but boy i am not! why would anyone fake anything like this?!! but you know your brain takes over and you start having all these other thoughts!do you manage to get any studying done at home? hope you have a better weekend then you have had a week. take care xXx


----------



## 18797 (Aug 24, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by dray0n:Another day, same old ****
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it is "just ibs" it doesnt mean you are losing your mind...


----------

